# The Tall Ships - Belfast - merged threads



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

Thousands of people are expected to flood into Belfast for the city's Maritime Festival.

More from BBC News...


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*Spirits soar as tall ships sail in (BBC News)*

The Tall Ships have been here before, but it was 18 years ago and the Belfast backdrop of 1991 was very different to that provided by the city the ships are sailing into this week.

More from BBC News...


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*Tall ships to bring £10m windfall (BBC News)*

The four-day Tall Ships event in Belfast could boost the local economy by £10m, Lord Mayor Naomi Long says.

More from BBC News...


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*Tall Ships crew members attacked (BBC News)*

Two Tall Ships crew members are attacked in Ballycastle, County Antrim.

More from BBC News...


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*Tall Ships set to lure thousands (BBC News)*

The tall ships will be open to the public to visit on Thursday and over the weekend after crossing the Atlantic Ocean to Belfast.

More from BBC News...


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*Ships come sailing (BBC News)*

A selection of your Tall Ship pictures

More from BBC News...


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*Tall Ships travel difficulties (BBC News)*

Trains are "too packed" to pick up passengers on Londonderry to Belfast line, passengers say.

More from BBC News...


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*Extra transport on for Tall Ships (BBC News)*

Translink says there will be extra buses on Friday to transfer passengers to and from the Tall Ships festival.

More from BBC News...


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*More buses tasked for Tall Ships (BBC News)*

Extra buses from private coach operators are brought in to supplement Translink services in Belfast.

More from BBC News...


----------



## borderreiver (Oct 11, 2008)

Saw the BBC film on the tall ships in Belfast last night and see the Melcome Miller and Winston Churchhill I understood hat they had been sold and renamed
was this a old film or what


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*Tall Ships sail away from Belfast (BBC News)*

The Belfast Maritime Festival comes to an end with a Parade of Sail along Belfast Lough on Sunday.

More from BBC News...


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*Your pictures: Tall Ships festival (BBC News)*

BBC News website readers have been sending us their photos of the Tall Ships festival in Belfast

More from BBC News...


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*In pictures: The Tall Ships (BBC News)*

A selection of your Tall Ship pictures

More from BBC News...


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*Tall Ships Gallery - Part two (BBC News)*

More of your pictures from the recent Tall Ships visit to Belfast.

More from BBC News...


----------

